# Dell mini 10 and BCM4322

## ALF__

Hello guys. 

Another question from me.

After all the success with my dell 1525 i decided to pull in gentoo on my dell mini 10 also. And as always i get problems with the wireless network.

I did compile in broadcom wireless support in kernel, but nothing else done.

Where to go from here? It does not show up in iwconfig so probably wrong driver or no driver there?

----------

## Gusar

In the b43 section of the kernel config, make sure that support for N-PHY devices is selected. Beyond that, the procedure is exactly the same as for your other machine (which has a LP-PHY device).

----------

## ALF__

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> In the b43 section of the kernel config, make sure that support for N-PHY devices is selected. Beyond that, the procedure is exactly the same as for your other machine (which has a LP-PHY device).

 

Hello Gusar! Thank you, spot on as always!

Now it shows up as wlan0!

But, after emerging this, we still have the problem that the 1525 gave me before fwcutter and firmware:

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory.

What do you think about that?

----------

## ALF__

someone?  :Surprised: 

----------

## Gusar

I assume you've done all the steps, as in you have the firmware, the radio isn't killed, etc...

Then the only thing left is for you to provide the output of dmesg after connecting fails. Don't post the dmesg output here, use pastebin.

Then, this is just a guess, but maybe you need newer firmware. For that you'll need b43-fwcutter-015, which isn't in portage, so you'll need to compile it yourself.

----------

## ALF__

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> I assume you've done all the steps, as in you have the firmware, the radio isn't killed, etc...
> 
> Then the only thing left is for you to provide the output of dmesg after connecting fails. Don't post the dmesg output here, use pastebin.
> 
> Then, this is just a guess, but maybe you need newer firmware. For that you'll need b43-fwcutter-015, which isn't in portage, so you'll need to compile it yourself.

 

Hello gusar, yep, have done all the step we talked about.

here is a link to pastebin:

http://pastebin.com/CxcpzhuL

The thing that i can see in that file is that it loads 2 bcm modules ( i included both in the kernel, according to the help-text it is safe to include both)

Maybe thats what fighting me?

Thanks for all your help  man!

----------

## Gusar

 *ALF__ wrote:*   

> The thing that i can see in that file is that it loads 2 bcm modules ( i included both in the kernel, according to the help-text it is safe to include both)

 

I don't think the other driver interferes, it looks like it loads but does nothing. But just to be absolutely sure, compile a kernel without b43-legacy.

When did you run dmesg? Was it after trying to connect? I was hoping to see some messages about the connection attempt, but there aren't any. I also don't see any messages about firmware loading, there should be a line saying 478.104 got loaded.

So I think it's like I said, you'll need newer firmware. Which means: unmerge b43-fwcutter and b43-firmware. Then go here, compile b43-fwcutter-015 as instructed, then follow the instructions at "If you are using the b43 driver from older kernel:". This will give you firmware version 508.1084

----------

## ALF__

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *ALF__ wrote:*   The thing that i can see in that file is that it loads 2 bcm modules ( i included both in the kernel, according to the help-text it is safe to include both) 
> 
> I don't think the other driver interferes, it looks like it loads but does nothing. But just to be absolutely sure, compile a kernel without b43-legacy.
> 
> When did you run dmesg? Was it after trying to connect? I was hoping to see some messages about the connection attempt, but there aren't any. I also don't see any messages about firmware loading, there should be a line saying 478.104 got loaded.
> ...

 

Hi again!

Will try without the legacy driver, but as you say it sounds doubtful. 

I did run dmesg directly after trying to connect. 

i will try to compile the driver by myself. Many years since i did any own compilation, have gotten spoiled with portage  :Wink: 

----------

